# Please pray for our family as we mourn the loss of Rick's brother....



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ronnie died yesterday.  

www.ronniemontrose.com 

We are supposed to go to Disneyland on Tuesday.  Rick is a wreck, but I think he will be somewhat better by Tuesday.   

There is no funeral service planned yet, and I told Rick we would at least be closer to San Francisco while near LA, should they decide to have a service.


----------



## sail27bill (Mar 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Prayers and thoughtful wishes during this most difficult time.

Anita


----------



## heathpack (Mar 4, 2012)

RIP Ronnie Montrose.

This flower is an Angels Trumpet, fitting for a musician.

H


----------



## billymach4 (Mar 4, 2012)

So Sorry for your loss..........


----------



## ricoba (Mar 4, 2012)

I grieve with you in this loss. 

There was an obituary in today's LA Times.  I had no idea there was a TUG connection.


----------



## susieq (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.....  You and yours are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 4, 2012)

Cindy, I'm so sorry to hear this.  He is leaving a legacy of his music, and he'll live on in the hearts of his fans and those close to him.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 4, 2012)

My deepest condolences, Cindy.

Sue


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Peace to you and your family as well as to Ronnie's immortal soul.

elaine


----------



## Patri (Mar 4, 2012)

How sad. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 4, 2012)

Our thoughts for your peace are with your family at this time. R.I.P. Ronnie.

Jim


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 4, 2012)

Prayers coming your way Cindy.  May the love of family & friends help Rick through this tough time.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Personally, I've never heard of him.  But, right after I saw this on TUG, I noticed his death made the headlines of Google News.  

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/rock-guitarist-ronnie-montrose-dies-millbrae-15845487

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Cindy, I would bet you've got a personal story or two involving him that you could share... it'd be kind of interesting.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 5, 2012)

One of my friends from church, who is a wonderful guitar player  himself with his own band, had posted  this video on his Facebook page in honor of your brother-in-law. When you mentioned his name, it rang a bell so I found his page.  Prayers for your family in this sad time.


----------



## JanT (Mar 5, 2012)

Cindy and Rick,

Our love and prayers for your family during this difficult time.  I'm so sorry for your loss.

Jan


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 5, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Stressy (Mar 5, 2012)

Cindy,

I'm so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you, Rick and your family at this time.

I was a fan. I have friends who run an internet radio station...a lot of it is 70's and 80's rock. I couldn't believe they had no Montrose. I made them add it.

He will be missed. 

Hugs.


----------



## Kay H (Mar 5, 2012)

My condolences to you and Rick on the loss of his brother.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your family loss.  Prayers are with you.


----------



## Dori (Mar 5, 2012)

Cindy and Rick, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. Take comfort and strength in the memories you wil always cherish.

Dori


----------



## ada903 (Mar 5, 2012)

My deepest sympathies, I am so sorry Cindy.  Your family is in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs being sent your way.  Sorry to hear of this sad news.


----------



## gpurtz (Mar 5, 2012)

I am sorry for your family's loss and wish you comfort and peace!


----------



## Rascalsmom (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss.  Praying for your comfort and peace at this difficult time.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm very sorry to read about your loss.  I hope your family finds peace in the days to come.

Deb


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 5, 2012)

Rick and Family...my heart goes out to you.  It's so hard to lose someone so close to you.

Brian


----------



## joyzilli (Mar 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss.  My deepest sympathy to all.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 5, 2012)

Please accept my sincere condolences and hope for peace to settle in your heart.  I know these times are difficult.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Peace and good thoughts to you and Rick during this difficult time, Cindy.


----------



## beanie (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry for your loss . I saw Ronnie perform in 1977 and it still stands out as one of the best musical performances I have seen . I only knew him as a very talented musician while you guys knew him as family , the loss can not compare .


----------



## momeason (Mar 5, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Remember the good times. Peace to you all.


----------



## Nickfromct (Mar 5, 2012)

My condolences to your family.


----------



## K&PFitz (Mar 5, 2012)

Rick and Cindy, 

I'm very sorry for your loss.  I have fond memories of Ronnie's music.  When I was a freshman in college, a couple sophmores across the hall thought that "Bad Motor Scooter" cranked up to 11 was a good way to get everyone out of bed in the morning.

I saw him perform somewhere during the 74-75 school year.  I was just a few feet from the stage, and it was a tremendous concert.  What a guitar player!

I hope it helps ease your sorrow to know how many good times he gave to his fans. 


Kevin


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 5, 2012)

So sorry you've suffered this loss. It never seems to be easy.


----------



## Skittles1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I was just talking to my Dad on the phone, and he mentioned that he heard on the radio that one of the best guitar players ever died, Ronnie Montrose.  My Dad is a huge fan of his music.  It sounds like his music touched many people, may that comfort you during this difficult time.  Thoughts and prayers to your family.


----------



## Janette (Mar 5, 2012)

God be with all of you. His grace and mercy are sufficient.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 5, 2012)

Rick and Cindy, I am so sorry for your lost. May the Lord comfort you and give you peace during this difficult time. Keeping you and your family in prayer.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 5, 2012)

Rick and Cindy, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## murphysranch (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw the news on the AP wire, and rushed to tell hubby. He rushed to the phone to call his buddies. They and we are all devastated.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 5, 2012)

This is one of the better articles about Ronnie and his music.  The NY Times did a great job.  He was born in SF, was raised in Denver, and most articles said he was born in Denver.  Not so.  One article I read said Ronnie had a daughter (well, he also had a son).  
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/06/arts/music/ronnie-montrose-hard-rock-guitarist-dies-at-64.html


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.
My prayers are with you...


----------



## stugy (Mar 6, 2012)

I am so sorry.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Pat


----------



## chellej (Mar 6, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss......you are in my thoughts


----------



## Patri (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I thought he was Davy Jones in that pic.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 6, 2012)

My DH was a big fan back in the day, and when I told him of the TUG connection, he asked that I please pass on his condolences too!


----------



## pranas (Mar 6, 2012)

My condolences to your family.


----------



## triem (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lennyb216 (Mar 6, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Sheryl (Mar 6, 2012)

Death's timing is never convenient!  Please know Cindy that I am praying for you and your family.  He sounds like a beautiful soul who brightened many lives.  The heavenly choir surely is sweeter with his talents.  It's tough to get through these surreal days; I wish I could hold your hand and let you know you are not alone in this difficult walk.  His joy of life will live on through you and your family.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick and Cindy -
I'm a little late but just found this thread.  I am sorry for your loss and will say a prayer for you guys.  Stay strong and God bless.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 8, 2012)

Cindy, so sorry to hear of your loss. Seems like he had an adventurous soul.

Hugs, Shaggy


----------



## Pat H (Mar 8, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you & Rick.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 8, 2012)

Cindy - our sympathy as well.  It's never easy.


----------



## smcintos (Mar 8, 2012)

Cindy and Rick, Im so sorry for you guys. I did not know Ronnie but if he was anything like Rick he must have been a great guy.

My prayers are with you
Steve McIntosh


----------



## Carol C (Mar 8, 2012)

Cindy, you and Rick and your entire family have my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  It's been a tough time for all of us.   We were going to see Ronnie play at B.B. King's, NYC, in May.  Ronnie knew we were going to be there and was excited we were going to come to see him play.  We hadn't seen him perform since September of 2004.  

Ronnie told me he would be there for Rick, if Rick got prostate cancer.  Their dad had it, then Ronnie, and Rick is seven years younger, so of course there is a good chance that Rick, and Mike, too, will deal with it at some point.  Rick is the youngest of the three boys.  

Ronnie had the sweetest telephone voice.  You could hear the smile on the other end.  Know what I mean?  He had such a quiet voice, and he was so very nice to me.   

Sammy Hagar is putting together some sort of memorial concert for Ronnie.  There was no funeral service because Ronnie wouldn't have wanted it.  We talked to Ronnie's wife, and she said Sammy is planning this for about a month out.  We will very likely be on Maui and won't be able to go.  Rick's stepmom will be with us on Maui.  

That's a shame, but I am sure his kids and grandkids will be there to represent the family.  

Someone asked if I had a story.  I don't really have a great story related to his music, just a few little bits of things that stick out in my mind.  Rick and I went to some of his concerts and enjoyed them, and I met his band back in 1974, including Sammy Hagar.  But it wasn't really my kind of music.  It was really exciting when the music played on the radio at work, and everyone would say, "Hey, Ronnie's song is on..."  People never believe you, when you are 19 and say you are related to Ronnie Montrose.  I know they didn't believe Ronnie was Rick's brother, and I didn't care.  

Ronnie's band played on Midnight Special years and years ago.  Remember that show?  Anyway, he was wearing suspenders, which I remember vividly, and he was so energetic during that performance.  He was always energetic, but this particular time, he was jumping up and down like crazy.  I wondered if he was just giddy with excitement about that show, or if he was always like that (or maybe it was drugs?).  His back paid him back for all of that jumping, later in life.  He had terrible back pain, same as Rick.  

When Rick's band (most are firefighters, and the drummer is a mortician) started playing Ronnie's music, then I heard it enough that I became a fan.  This is only over the last four years or so....  They play Bad Motor Scooter, Rock Candy, and a few others.  I now understand why people love the music.  I told Ronnie that a few months ago, and he just laughed. 

He played "Town Without Pity" at my request at his own wedding in 2004.  I loved the way he played that song, and I was a big fan of his rendition, and a few others, specifically on the Open Fire album.  He always sent us several copies of his albums, when they first came out.  

Ronnie loved to sit on our patio swing in the summer and watch the night sky during a lightning storm, as he smoked his favorite cigar (which I wouldn't let him smoke inside).  He said he never gets to see that kind of lighting activity in California.  

He stayed with us during his few visits.  Always the perfect guest.  He restrung Rick's guitar the last time he was here because the strings were hurting his fingers as he played it.  I was surprised he would have guitar strings in his luggage, even when he was here for their dad's funeral.  

Ronnie had a layover in Denver between a tour and going home.  He invited us to visit with him and Leighsa there for about three hours.  It was Helen (stepmom), Mike and his wife, and the two of us.  Ronnie didn't want all of the nieces and nephews (considerable number of those).  This was a few months ago, probably October.  We chose a restaurant at the airport and he called to ask where we were.  We went into the hallway to watch for his arrival.  He was wearing a hat, had his guitar case tucked around behind him, and he had a huge smile on his face.  That is the image that is etched in my mind, and Rick's too.  

We saw Ronnie quite a bit two years ago, when we went to SF and stayed at Powell Place.  He and his wife picked us up at the hotel and took us to a restaurant at Half-Moon Bay (is that what it's called?), which was a drive out of SF.  It was a great seafood place, and it was my first time eating clam chowder.  It was delicious.  That's a great memory because we just sat and watched the water, eating great food and catching up on the family news.  

Ronnie loved showing us his favorite things in SF that trip.  I told him I didn't like riding BART and wasn't looking forward to the airport run.  So he and Leighsa picked us up on our last day and took us to their house for a long visit, then to the airport.  He always had time for family.  He loved San Francisco.  He was so happy there.  He was born in SF, and when he ran away at 17, he went back to SF.  He was too young to remember living there as a child, so maybe it was just a coincidence.  He was drawn there.  Even when he lived in LA for a while, he wanted to be back in the SF area.  

Thanks for letting me go on and on.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 10, 2012)

Cindy, what a wonderful remembrance. It made Ronnie come alive for me. We have a radio personality here on our statewide public radio station (much more than a DJ) every Saturday morning. Today he played a whole hour set of Ronnie's great and somewhat obscure music. Every couple or three songs he'd tell why Ronnie was special to him. And made him special to other listeners, I'm sure.

Thanks, through the tears in my eyes and the lump in my throat.

Jim


----------



## pjrose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've just listened to some of his music via the links in the articles above and in post 16.  Wow, what a talent, and it doesn't seem to have diminished over the years.  I loved listening to some of your reminiscences too 

{{HUGS}}


----------



## chrispy08 (Mar 10, 2012)

so sorry for your loss, sounds like he was a great person and although I personally don't know his music, I'll give it a listen to when I get to work on Monday and have high speed!


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 10, 2012)

Cindy,
Our local 'Scene' insert in the Friday paper had a write-up about Ronnie from Sammy Hagar (from the LA Times I think).  I thought it was a nice remembrance with some history of those two.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 11, 2012)

There is a memorial concert on 4/29 in the Bay Area.  Sammy will be there performing, along with a lot of other people who knew Ronnie well.  I think Ronnie's band will play, and they replaced Ronnie with another guitar player.  Somehow, that seems so wrong...

Ronnie's friend Glen was lining up the talent, and we have yet to hear about this concert's specifics from anyone who is in the know.  Rick may have to call Ronnie's wife and find out about it.  But we will be in Orlando that week, so I doubt we will go.  I wish they would change the date, so we can attend, if Rick even wants to.  It's really all about the music for these guys, and he was a brother to Rick.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2012)

The news of Ronnie's cause of death has now gone viral on the net.  

Mourning is longer when the cause of death is suicide.  Rick is having a very difficult time.  So sad.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 13, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The news of Ronnie's cause of death has now gone viral on the net.
> 
> Mourning is longer when the cause of death is suicide.  Rick is having a very difficult time.  So sad.


I thought of you when I read about it the other day.  

None of us were there inside Ronnie's head.  None of us has the right to judge.  

It is so tempting to think of the "if onlys."  If only I'd called.  If only I'd told him how much I love him. If only I'd known he was in pain.  If only, if only, if only.  Don't go there.  

If anyone is responsible, it would be Ronnie and it is questionable whether or not he can be held responsible.  The brain is a complex organ.  Unfortunately, when it goes haywire, it can have dire consequences.  As I stated, none of us knows exactly what was going on inside his head and whether or not this was a mindful decision or a glitch in the wiring.

Hugs to you and to Rick.  Be at peace.  Let Ronnie be in peace.


----------



## irish (Apr 13, 2012)

prayers coming your way..


----------



## ricoba (Apr 13, 2012)

I also thought of you and this thread when I saw the news that it was a suicide.  This must be a hard time for both of you.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2012)

I wish Peace to all Ronnie's family and friends. Time will heal.

Jim


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 13, 2012)

I just saw this thread. I am sorry for your loss and glad you have good memories.
Liz


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2012)

It was Ronnie's second wife who called us the night Ronnie killed himself.  She is someone we still talk to weekly because she loved him for 40 years of his life.  We didn't divorce her--Ronnie did.  He knew how much she loved him.  They were married longer than any of the other wives he had (there were five he actually married, but so many others we met and/ or knew about).  

I am so glad she told us because Ronnie's current wife of four years, Leighsa, hadn't told us anything, and it spared us from the shock of hearing it from a friend or acquaintance of ours.  The next morning, our phone was ringing off the hook.  The various news stations and the internet had the story early that morning. 

We knew he shot himself and that he was drunk at 11:30 am that day.  This was an impulsive act.  It's that simple.  People want to know why he did it, and I cannot imagine why, and neither can anyone else.  He was going with his son and grandkids to the archery range and show off for the grandkids.  He was looking forward to it.  He was one day from finishing a DVD of a concert in Napa.  

No one can know what is going on in another person's head.  He had complications of the prostate cancer that bothered him, as any man who had prostaste cancer treatment can attest.   Sammy Hagar paid for Ronnie's cancer treatment, and Ronnie used Sammy's doctor.  We are so grateful to him for providing the doctor, the wherewithal and the emotional support

Explaining it away by going back through his life is a waste of time.   Some are doing that today, and the articles have lots of quotes from a grieving wife who really seems to be trying to figure out why herself.  I think it's unfair of the media to publish her ramblings about him.  

Ronnie was sensitive, that's true, and most artists are far more sensitive than the average person walking around.  That's why we loved him so.  

Thanks for listening.  

So the tribute concert is 4/27, and we will be in Orlando at Disneyworld.  At first, we were disappointed to miss the concert, but now we are glad we aren't going.  Most of the proceeds are going to his wife to pay off debt.  The tickets were very expensive for standing room.  Ronnie didn't believe in expensive concerts, so it's so unlike him.  

Ronnie will not be there at the concert, and for that reason, we are glad we won't be there.  

I found a wonderful set of CD's on Amazon that included his _Open Fire _album.  I love "Town Without Pity" the way Ronnie played it.  We listened to the CD's on the way to see our grandkids for Easter dinner (our kids too), and we got to a song on one of the Montrose CD's, which is sung entirely by Ronnie.  It's called, "We're Going Home."  I thought Rick would have to pull off the highway, he was crying so hard.  The song talks about no more tears, no more sadness, we're going home...  Ronnie hated touring, and he loved coming home after he went on tour, but this day was a different meaning.  

It was the only solo Ronnie ever sang that I know of.


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 13, 2012)

i remember his music well. he will be missed by many, me included.

Rest in Peace Ronnie.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 13, 2012)

ricoba said:


> I also thought of you and this thread when I saw the news that it was a suicide.  This must be a hard time for both of you.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.



Likewise Cindy . . . you have been in my thoughts this week after this news went public.  Regardless of what caused his final breath, he has left loved ones behind who will grieve the loss.  Don't let others define Ronnie's life or his death.  I wish there was some sage words of wisdom I could pass on for your brother and others.

Von


----------



## CarolF (Apr 14, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> No one can know what is going on in another person's head....
> 
> Explaining it away by going back through his life is a waste of time ...



You are very right.  I am so sorry for your loss Cindy.

Suicide is such a dreadful, but increasingly prevalent problem.  So many people are touched by it and it throws a whole different spin on the grieving process for families and individuals.  My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Patri (Apr 14, 2012)

I pass no judgment on anyone who commits suicide. They are hurting and see no way out. No different than a terminal illness etc.
My deepest sympathies.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 3, 2019)

Seven years ago today, Ronnie took his own life, and I truly believe he went to heaven because he would give the shirt off of his back, the last dime from his pocket, to anyone in need.  He was cynical, but he was brilliant and an artist, and a musician, and he was everything to his kids and grandkids.  It still stings.  No more calls from that sweet man with that quiet voice.  So kind.


----------



## Panina (Mar 3, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Seven years ago today, Ronnie took his own life, and I truly believe he went to heaven because he would give the shirt off of his back, the last dime from his pocket, to anyone in need.  He was cynical, but he was brilliant and an artist, and a musician, and he was everything to his kids and grandkids.  It still stings.  No more calls from that sweet man with that quiet voice.  So kind.


The pain of losing a loved one never goes away but neither do the wonderful memories we have with them or the love we have for them. Today I share in remembering Ronnie with you.


----------



## cyntravel (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi RickandCindy- My heart goes out to you. Hold on to the beautiful memories and laughter you shared together. Tell the sweet stories of him to others. I found it helps.
Cyn


----------



## easyrider (Mar 4, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It still stings. No more calls from that sweet man with that quiet voice.



Its odd, how out of nowhere, a memory pops into our minds, very often followed by a tear. Its like where did that come from ? For me its a Guns & Roses tune and even after 15 years it is often a tear trigger always followed by a smile.

Bill


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 4, 2019)

So sorry. Someone you will never forget and something you will never forget. It is painful, but you also have wonderful memories as well. Prayers for you and your family..


----------



## Dori (Mar 4, 2019)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Condolences to you all.

Dori


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 4, 2019)

Our prayers are with your family’s loss and we wish the family Peace, Comfort and Strength, in the loss of your brother.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 4, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Seven years ago today, Ronnie took his own life, and I truly believe he went to heaven because he would give the shirt off of his back, the last dime from his pocket, to anyone in need.  He was cynical, but he was brilliant and an artist, and a musician, and he was everything to his kids and grandkids.  It still stings.  No more calls from that sweet man with that quiet voice.  So kind.


Cindy, I never saw this thread before.  It must still hurt that you posted about it yesterday.

We are so sorry for your loss of a family member.  Give our hugs to Rick and to you.  Peter and Emmy.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Mar 5, 2019)

Very sorry for your loss. Positive thoughts during this most difficult time.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Mar 5, 2019)

heathpack said:


> RIP Ronnie Montrose.
> 
> This flower is an Angels Trumpet, fitting for a musician.
> 
> H


 The flower is beautiful.


----------

